# kleines Moor



## Devilchen (5. Aug. 2017)

Hallo ich möchte ganz gerne ein kleines Moorbeet anlegen, aber nicht mit Teichfolie sondern in einen Kübel. Hat jemand das auch schon gemacht und kann mir vielleicht ein paar Bilder zeigen und dazu schreiben welche Pflanzen er eingesetzt hat?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen. Ja, einige haben das schon gemacht. Ich zum Beispiel:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/moorbeet-in-der-zinkwanne-2.17932/


----------



## Devilchen (5. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Christine, ich danke dir erstmal fürs Willkommen heißen.
Ich hab noch nen kleines Teichbecken von 150L dort soll das Moor hinein. (das was jetzt hinterm Teich steht umgedreht)
Hast du deine Pflanzen aus Samen gezogen oder schon als Pflänzchen gekauft?

Bei uns gibt es leider nicht viele __ fleischfressende Pflanzen die winterhart sind, hab jetzt schon __ Fettkraut gekauft und hoffe das sie es überlebt.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Aug. 2017)

Die meisten __ Schlauchpflanzen gehen durch den Winter.


----------



## Devilchen (6. Aug. 2017)

So hab mich gestern also rangesetzt und mein Vorhaben umgesetzt, hoffe das ich alles richtig gemacht habe ... 
Kann ich dieses Jahr noch Pflanzen reinsetzen, oder sollte ich bis nächstes Jahr warten?

Ich würde gerne noch eine schöne Wurzel reinlegen, muss es eine bestimmte Holzart sein oder kann ich da irgendeine die ich finde nehmen?


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Aug. 2017)

Devilchen schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne noch eine schöne Wurzel rein legen, muss es eine bestimmte Holzart sein oder kann ich da irgendeine die ich finde nehmen?


Kannst jede nehmen. Im Moor ist auch alles. 
Persönlich würde ich noch irgendwo eine offene Wasserstelle eindrücken. Das Ganze am besten mit Regenwasser auffüllen. Das ist weicher. Bepflanzen kannst du nach ein bis zwei Wochen, wenn sich das alles ein bisschen gesetzt hat. Schätze du kannst da noch einiges an Moor nachfüllen, wenn ein paar Woche vergangen sind.


----------



## Devilchen (6. Aug. 2017)

na das doch schon mal super, das ich da jedes Gehölz nehmen kann. 
150L hab ich jetzt an Torf drin, eine kleine Wasserstelle ist auch schon vorhanden, nur ich weiß nicht wieviel Regenwasser ich dort reintuen muss das es richtig ist. 

So schaut es jetzt aus, nachdem ich vorhin schnell nochmal im Garten war und nochmal ne Kanne Regenwasser drüber gegossen hab. (Hoffe man sieht es)


----------



## Anja W. (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist wohl gerade Moorbauzeit 

Bei mir steht jetzt ein "Versuchsmoor" auf der Terrasse, die "Moorterrine", wie mein Angetrauter sagt. 

Der Plan war eigentlich, im nächsten Jahr zwei vorhandene Mörtelkübel als Minimoore auf dem Wochenendhausgrundstück einzubuddeln. Eines mit __ Wollgras und ein anderes mit __ Sonnentau. Ganz schlicht.... kleine Heidemoore eben.

Ein Kübel ist leider undicht und ich musste einen neuen kaufen. Dann hatte ich die Idee, Sphagnum auszuprobieren. Leider habe ich keinen Sonnentau mehr bekommen und mich auf der Seite von Fangblatt verlaufen 

Mein Minimoor besteht aus dem üblichen Wasserspeicher, 25l Weißtorf und da drauf eine dicke Schicht lebendes Sphagnum. Es kamen 2 Schläuche mit der Post, die ihren Platz im __ Moos gefunden haben.

Also der Plan, draußen die Kübel einzubuddeln, ist natürlich noch nicht aufgegeben. Ich möchte auf der Terrasse vor allem ausprobieren, ob das Ganze ausreichend feucht bleibt. Wir sind später nicht immer vor Ort, um Wasser nachfüllen zu können und es wäre schade, wenn das fertige Moor dann doch austrocknet.



Ankunft der Besetzter       

Übrigens sehr gut verpackt! Dort werde ich nächstes Jahr wohl auch meinen Sonnentau bestellen, wenn ich hier vor Ort keinen bekomme.



So sieht es jetzt aus

  

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2017)

Devilchen schrieb:


> nur ich weiß nicht wieviel Regenwasser ich dort reintuen muss


Na, soviel reinpasst. Wenn es regnet, läuft es ja auch bis oben hin voll. Dann kannst Du auch sehen, ob Du noch Torf auffüllen musst. Hast Du denn auch Speicher eingebaut oder nur Torf?


----------



## Devilchen (7. Aug. 2017)

@Anja
ein schönes Testmoor  und ich hoffe das sie ins Wochenendgrundstück einziehen dürfen und es noch weiter wächst.

@Christine 
ich habe unten umgedrehte Pflanztöpfe drin als Wasserspeicher (hab mir nen Video vorher angeschaut)


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2017)




----------



## Devilchen (15. Aug. 2017)

so ich hab endlich heute meine Fleischi-Post bekommen, musste natürlich gleich in den Garten fahren und sie in ihr Moor bringen nun hoffe ich das sie glücklich sind und schnell anwachsen und sich vermehren.


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Devilchen,
das sieht gut aus. In meinen zwei kleinen Moorbeeten habe ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal "Stabilität" gehabt. Von meinen __ Moorpflanzen ist nur noch eine "Schlauchpflanze" geblieben, die über die Winter gekommen ist. Zusammen mit einer __ Calla, Erika, einem Farn und Sumpfblutauge sowie einer horstigen Binse bevölkern sie das eine Beet. Im anderen habe ich diverse Heidelbeersträucher eingesetzt (eigene und auf einmal viele geschenkte, die im Garten nach 1..2 Jahren nicht mehr getragen haben - dieses Jahr hatte ich eine tolle Ernte). Mein Problem waren in der Vergangenheit dauerhaft zu hohe Wasserstände (so wie bei Dir ). Für ein neues Moorbeet werde ich mir einen Überlauf ausdenken. Mein anderes, viel schlimmeres Problem sind __ Binsen, die aus dem Torf gewachsen sind (es ist also auch noch Jäten angesagt, und das geht bei manchen Pflanzen recht bescheiden).


----------



## Devilchen (25. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Rolf, das echt schade das sie dir eingegangen sind... aber Blaubeeren sind doch lecker die würde ich auch gerne im Garten haben... 
meinst du das der Hohe Wasserstand in der Mitte ein Problem werden kann?


----------



## Anja W. (27. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

das "Testmoor" steht immer noch auf der Terrasse, da ich mich nicht davon trennen kann. Wenn man mal damit anfängt... Es sind noch 2 Schläuche von Ikea dazugekommen, die dort einfach in den Wagen gehopst sind. Mitterweile kommen überall Blüten raus. 
Heute hat mir mein Schatz noch eine Pflanze von Toom mitgebracht. So ist das. Erst Rosen und irgendwann __ fleischfressende Pflanzen 

Jetzt überlege ich, wie ich das Ganze schöner gestalte. Der Maurerkübel ist auf Dauer ja nicht so toll.
Zinkgefäße mag ich nicht so gern und sie passen hier auch nicht hin.

Es gibt jetzt überall diese doppelwandigen, eckigen Plastikkübel. Habt Ihr Erfahrung damit, wie winterhart die sind? Es ist ja ein Unterschied, ob da feuchte Erde oder Wasser drin ist, oder? Wegen der Ausdehnung bei Frost?

Wie tief sind Eure Kübelmoore? Würde ich da auch mit einem flacheren Gefäß auskommen, auch über den Winter? Bei mir sind umgedrehte Blumentöpfe, Torf und eine dicke Schicht Spaghnum drin.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------

